# I'm with Hank



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ambika wrote:
"I just noticed that ONLY Anney was "suspended"? :doh: 
While the Mods have the given right to do as they do I guess, I find it an injustice that she was signaled out. Nothing done to the one who was egging her on? Odd. Must have friends I guess. So I will join Anney and not be back till her "suspension" is over. See you all in a week. No loss to the GRF I realize but what the heck, it will give me more time to work on my FF and CC. :wavey:"

What he said. In toto.
I KNOW it's no loss to GRF if I take a self-imposed week long "time out" in a show of solidarity, I'm sure there will be parties held! 
What the heck, it will give me more time to work on starting Emilie on birds, (with FF for sure) and getting ready for the Mississippi shows. :wavey:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I will miss Hank being around .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I will miss Hank being around.


 

And there you have it. LOL


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hardly seems fair. I say we all take a week off.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AlanK said:


> I will miss Hank being around.


 
I'm sorry, but that wasn't nice. I will miss, and stand behind all who take a sympathy break. I also feel it is not right for K-9 Design be singled out, while the person who kept stirring the pot continues without repercussion.

Some people come into the H&F section for the sole purpose of stirring the pot whenever an e-collar is mentioned. They don't participate on the training threads, don't congratulate members on their hunt test success, don't answer questions about drills, etc. Seems like they have an agenda. :no:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am with Hank too, this will be my last post in the hunt/field section for the week.... It was not fair to see one person singled out and banned...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Me too. Sad and frustrated.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

To prevent all of this from turning into a piling on situation this thread is now closed as well.


----------

